# robotics Course



## معتز على حمزة (2 ديسمبر 2012)

كورس كامل عن robotics والكورس مقسم الى 16 محاضرة اتمنى ان تفيد اعضاء المنتدى
والشرح بواسطة  Stanford University
https://plus.google.com/105882913763671812344/posts/MupzGgn4J76


----------



## Omar.Ay (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهاب عادل (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أسامة مزروع (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------

